# Amplificadores para cb banda ciudadana



## miguel destructor (Oct 5, 2012)

Que tal señores tengo un amplificador MAGNUM TX 2000 M que le puedo hacer para que pueda funcionar correctamente en banda cb


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Creo que nada ya que es de 27MHz.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 9, 2012)

miguel destructor dijo:


> Que tal señores tengo un amplificador MAGNUM TX 2000 M que le puedo hacer para que pueda funcionar correctamente en banda cb



creo que si explicaras mejor que necesitas con claridad te podríamos ayudar mejor

1. explica cuál es tu duda 
2. si es posible sube diagrama del equipo y fotos


saludos c


----------



## miguel destructor (Oct 11, 2012)

bueno no soy muy experto en esto pero en una pagina mire que el ampli es para 10mts y yo lo quiero para la 26,585 en AM


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Es para 10 y 11 metros, leete el manual bien, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

miguel destructor dijo:


> bueno no soy muy experto en esto pero en una pagina mire que el ampli es para 10mts y yo lo quiero para la 26,585 en AM



Bien en concreto no te combiene meter mano, tendrias que rearmar todo el receptor porque es mas que un par de bobinas y capacitores, trata de crear un repetidor FM - AM para CB y lo recepcionas desde tu equipo... te recomiendo eso vas a desarmar un hermoso equipo


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 12, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Bien en concreto no te combiene meter mano, tendrias que rearmar todo el receptor porque es mas que un par de bobinas y capacitores, trata de crear un repetidor FM - AM para CB y lo recepcionas desde tu equipo... te recomiendo eso vas a desarmar un hermoso equipo



no se entiende nada de lo que quisiste decir, el no quiere armar ni una repetidora, ni modificar un rtx ni nada! quiere saber como modificar un amplificador para 11 metros, siendo que el que tiene YA es para 10 y 11 metros, Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 13, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> no se entiende nada de lo que quisiste decir, el no quiere armar ni una repetidora, ni modificar un rtx ni nada! quiere saber como modificar un amplificador para 11 metros, siendo que el que tiene YA es para 10 y 11 metros, Saludos



oooooo  tienes razon amigo, NO lo note 



> 26,585 en AM


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

El amplificador te trabajará sin problemas en cualquier frecuencia de 11 o 10 metros, ya que estos equipos utilizan núcleos de banda ancha...

lo que debes tener ajustado es la antena de acuerdo a la frec donde vallas a transmitir para que tu antena no tenga una alta R.O.E. (Relación de Ondas Estacionarias). 

En pocas palabras, es la antena que debes modificar para la frecuencia exacta a la que queres transmitir... Poro ejemplo:  los 40 canales clásicos de la CB van desde la 26.965 hasta la 27.405 y tu amplificador funciona muy bien en cualquiera de esas frecuencias porque son de 11M. ademas tu ampli trabaja tambien para los 28 mhz que es 10 metros.

así que modifica tu antena, el ampli está bien así... O si quieres pdes usar una antena tuner para compensar o acoplarte bien a las diferentes frecuencias en las que transmitas...la antena tuner se conecta entre el radio y el amplificador...

me parece que es de tu equipo, buen lineal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





los toroides negros que ves son de banda ancha, y los cables que tienen enrrollados son de teflón y soportan altas temperaturas...

73's
HI3NMF


----------



## patriciodj (Nov 20, 2012)

lindo lineal, cuanto se supone que tira?


----------

